# Brigs custom 5hp Oil burning prob



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

I have a custom Brigs 5 hp racing engin. Latly its been blowing a lad of smoke 
now heres the cath one day it was fine next day it was blowing smoke like no tomorow. I did not overfill it. so i have come to belive that its a blown gasket or somthing. maby worn valve guids or maby a ring broke or somthing like that. its not a constant spray of smoke. just like every 5 explosions it puffes out a ball of smoke. Now it could have somthing to do with the timing because this engin was timed off so that it burns hotter but as we all know if th timing is off you have problems like backfire... and mufflers lighting on fire. but i dont think the tming has to do with my recently aquired oil prob. it is blue smoke not black. any ideas?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well, check the compression, then if a little low, the rings, then if that checks out, valve guides would cause more problems then that.. and or it may be the breather.


----------

